# "Big-Eye" Contacts / Circle Lenses



## aziajs (Jun 23, 2008)

So, apparently this is very popular in Asian countries, namely Korea.  They are contacts that make the iris of your eye look bigger giving the illusion of having larger eyes.  

I like it.  Acuvue makes a line of these type of contacts called Define but they aren't sold in the U.S.   There are other companies that make them as well.  I would love to try them.  

What about you guys?

Here is a Japanese commercial for the Acuvue Define contacts.

YouTube - 1DAY ACUVUE DEFINE Japanese TV-CM(AD)


----------



## bluelagoon (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

I think its very neat. It doesn't change the color just the size of your iris.. kinda like babies they always have big-o-eyes especially the iris parts I think it helps you look "cuter" in a way also kinda like anime characters. I would def like to try them!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

It does look cool. I already have big enough eyes and I feel like my plain 'ol contacts just make them look even bigger.


----------



## Starbright211 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

Those look awesome... If they sold them here I would def get some!!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

I want one...Going to Beiing in Sept. I hope I find it lol


----------



## LOCa (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

That.. Would be The UZZLANG Look..

Uzzlang = "BestFace" in Korean.

 Here's A Video

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQo_uDAR6w4&feature=related*


----------



## berri_yumz (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

I love them!  I have 3 pairs now (1 brown, 1 green and 1 grey) and I want more.  I sold them at one point too.  Anyway, they make my eyes look so much more interesting.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

Wow...haha I already have big eyes but that's hottt.  Technology is amazing these days.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

I want!!!!!!


----------



## frocher (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

.........


----------



## Sushi. (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

THOSE ARE SO ADORABLE!!!
i really want some! 
i wish i could get them here but if they are'nt in the US i doubt they're in canada lol. berri_yumz you should send me some


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

I think someone posted a link for a site selling these over in the Recs forum if anyone wants to go have a look. I think these lenses are super cute!


----------



## msashlay (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

If you want to find these, search for "circle lens".  There's a forum (soompi) with tons of pictures, but you're not allowed to ask where to buy them on that forum.


----------



## Sushi. (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

your right! i found it here
Contact Lens Replacement Center |Discount Contact Lenses Online | 1800Color.com


----------



## Sushi. (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

*msashley* where did you get yours?
do you find them uncomfortable at all?
i wear glasses so i would love to get my perscription  big eye lenses but i dont know if i want to fork out the money if i cant stand them (cause i tried contacts before and they were super super uncomfortable)


----------



## msashlay (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

I have very dry eyes, so I do have to apply eye drops half way through the day if I wear them all day long. However, I usually try to wear them for 4 hours or less, and they're comfy.

For a lot of Asian beauty supplies, skincare, etc, a lot of forums have people who kinda do CPs, but I'm pretty sure they're making a profit out of them. Anyway, I got my contacts from a guy selling them on a forum. I think it was around $40. If you are interested, you can PM me..I'm not sure if I am allowed to post the website here.

Here's a pic where you can really see the difference (SOURCE and SOURCE)





There are also some really unique ones like these with stars:


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

Wow that's a really cool idea, providing they aren't so big they make the wearer look like an alien. They look beautiful in all those pictures!


----------



## Sushi. (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

Quote:

   Wow that's a really cool idea, providing they aren't so big they make the wearer look like an alien. They look beautiful in all those pictures!  
 
ya they actually look like perfect size to me. 

thanks for all the info *msashley!* I REALLY appreciate it. i think im going to try to get an eye appointment to see if i can get them with my perscription. If that does'nt work out ill get the non perscription ones. hopefully i can get some that fit nicely. i will definitly have to show them off to everyone if i get them! they are so beautiful.


----------



## msashlay (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

Welcome!

Yeah, some brands are much bigger than others. For the most natural, Neo Dali Browns.


----------



## berri_yumz (Jun 24, 2008)

*sushi: *The only lens I have left is Dueba DM-23 brown with no power (same as msashlay coincidentally).  If you are interested you can PM me for details, pictures, etc.,

-

When I get the courage maybe I will post pics with my different ones on.  ;d


----------



## OMiyukiO (Nov 22, 2008)

I love these.I have 2 pairs.


----------



## kaesiashden (Nov 22, 2008)

japanesecandy6.livejournal.com

GEO LENSES ROCK!!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 22, 2008)

I love these, they are too cute! 
I've seen acuvue here in the UK but not these type of lenses, just your regular ol' lenses lol hmm maybe i missed them? gonna look for them next time im out


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 22, 2008)

Now that is a really cool idea!

Some look really natural & great, but others kinda border on looking like the grudge


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msashlay* 

 
_I have very dry eyes, so I do have to apply eye drops half way through the day if I wear them all day long. However, I usually try to wear them for 4 hours or less, and they're comfy.

For a lot of Asian beauty supplies, skincare, etc, a lot of forums have people who kinda do CPs, but I'm pretty sure they're making a profit out of them. Anyway, I got my contacts from a guy selling them on a forum. I think it was around $40. If you are interested, you can PM me..I'm not sure if I am allowed to post the website here.

Here's a pic where you can really see the difference (SOURCE and SOURCE)





There are also some really unique ones like these with stars:



_

 
Where did ya get the ones with stars from? I love love LOVE them!


----------



## Penn (Nov 22, 2008)

do they sell these in hong kong?


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 22, 2008)

wow that's cool..but my eyes are already big as hell!!lol...still a neat thing though..


----------



## frocher (Nov 23, 2008)

,,,,,,,


----------



## redambition (Nov 23, 2008)

squeeeeeee... those are cool!

they'd be great for fancy dress parties and the like. i couldn't get away with wearing them every day


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 25, 2008)

I really want them. Anyone know any stores in sf area that sell em?


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 25, 2008)

they're really cool, but luckily for me, i came with big eyes and the contacts make them look even O.O lol.

i have to wear contacts with prescriptions because my horrible eye sight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but...
If you girls would like to order them, here's a website: Korea Secret Eyes - SeeShell, GEO, GNG and Dueba Cosmetic Contact Lens

I think shipping can take a while, but it's worth the wait!

There's also girls from asia doing a pre-order on livejournal too.


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 25, 2008)

I have HUGE eyes, but I totally want those!


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 10, 2008)

I really want the ones with stars in....Anyone have any idea?


----------



## lipshock (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is a recent picture of me wearing the new GEO HONEY WINGS:

The GEO advertisement:






My picture taken indoors with MBP webcam:





I love these!

I have another order of 6 pairs (not of the HWings -- not that insane) coming to me.  I'm addicted.  =p


----------



## aziajs (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Here is a recent picture of me wearing the new GEO HONEY WINGS:

The GEO advertisement:






My picture taken indoors with MBP webcam:





I love these!

I have another order of 6 pairs (not of the HWings -- not that insane) coming to me.  I'm addicted.  =p_

 
YOU LOOK GORGEOUS!!!!!!!  I love everything from the hair to the contacts.


----------



## lipshock (Dec 11, 2008)

^^^

Aw, shucks, Azia.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gracias!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 11, 2008)

^ Very pretty! Love your hair! How do they feel on?


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 11, 2008)

oooh i want! i wish i didn't have to buy rx lenses, though.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 11, 2008)

How do you get the contacts? Trying to find somewhere that sells them!


----------



## Miss Lore (Dec 11, 2008)

Lipshock you look amazing with them on!!!

I wonder if they are available in the uk yet?


----------



## lipshock (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_oooh i want! i wish i didn't have to buy rx lenses, though._

 

These come in prescription.  I'm blind as a bat without my eye aids.  =)  You can get them, too!  And some even come in Toric for those with astigmatism.


----------



## lipshock (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_How do you get the contacts? Trying to find somewhere that sells them!_

 

If you Google "circle lens" you will find many upon many websites and individuals sellers/vendor.


----------



## lipshock (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Lore* 

 
_Lipshock you look amazing with them on!!!

I wonder if they are available in the uk yet?_

 


Thanks, babe!

These aren't available in the U.S.  So I have to purchase them from Asia.  Generally, all the vendors I've tried have been based from Korea, Singapore, or Malaysia.  =)


----------



## lipshock (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_^ Very pretty! Love your hair! How do they feel on?_

 

Like regular contacts.  At least to me.  There are no different to the coloured or clear contacts I normally wear.  Some experience discomfort with certain brands but I have yet to experience anything of the sort.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 11, 2008)

My Acuvue Freshlook Colorblends lenses do this.


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_How do you get the contacts? Trying to find somewhere that sells them!_

 
HoneyColor.com | Geo, Neo, EOS color circle lens

Did you see this site? They ship worldwide. Don't know if you will find a pair you like, but I'm checking them out.

They have the star lenses too. Forgot to add that.


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_These come in prescription.  I'm blind as a bat without my eye aids.  =)  You can get them, too!  And some even come in Toric for those with astigmatism._

 






i saw! i still wish i didn't have to get them with an rx, though. i would like to get lots of different colors and the special effect lenses that vampfangs.com has. i would sooo wear them to work and freak out students.


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 12, 2008)

Lipshock is so smoking hot is hurts! Love everything about your look in that pic.  You always look great.  Please do another tutorial soon!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 12, 2008)

So my boyfriend talked to his dad today. His dad lives in Korea btw, he's going to send me some circle lenses! I'm going to open a page on either livejournal or blogspot and resell them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know what you guys like and I'll tell him to grab them for me!


----------



## sedated_xtc (Dec 12, 2008)

They're cute, but they're non prescription right? =(


----------



## lipshock (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_My Acuvue Freshlook Colorblends lenses do this._

 
Freshlooks definitely do not "enlarge" the eye.  I am a faithful Colorblends wearer but they do not give that doll-eyed at all.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_Lipshock is so smoking hot is hurts! Love everything about your look in that pic.  You always look great.  Please do another tutorial soon!_

 





  thanks, chica!

You're too kind.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sedated_xtc* 

 
_They're cute, but they're non prescription right? =(_

 

No, they come in prescriptions.  The special effects one that like turn the eye red or give you cat-eyes, etc. do not come with prescription.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 12, 2008)

I am definitly buying these....A LOT of these!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 12, 2008)

hee! i ordered the honey wings in ash. fun times!


----------



## lipshock (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_hee! i ordered the honey wings in ash. fun times!_

 

Honey Wings = brown
Ash Wings = grey

They're just called GEO Wings.  =)


----------



## _tiffany (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been seeing these for a while, but I've been hesitant to buy them because I never knew which sites were legit or if they're available for prescription lenses.  Thanks for the links, everyone!  I just ordered a pair, I've wanted the star ones for a while...but I'm trying out Honey Wings first.


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Honey Wings = brown
Ash Wings = grey

They're just called GEO Wings.  =)_

 
yeah, after i typed that I saw the error. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they have shipped the lenses, so we shall see what they look like on me.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the way these look.. but I think I would look like an alien if my eyes were any bigger   I think these would be perfect for people who want to fill in "white space" below and/or above their irises.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah they def. look pretty on some (one of my classmate is from korea and she wears them all the time)...but on me HECK NO!!..my eye sock is too small..so yeah I would look weird as well lol.


----------



## _tiffany (Dec 30, 2008)

I just got my pair in the mail.  I put one on and compared my natural eye to the contact and I don't really see a difference...haha.  I'll have to take pictures to see, maybe my eyes are just gigantic.


----------



## Pamcakes (Jan 1, 2009)

i so want these!


----------



## Pamcakes (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: "Big-Eye" Contacts*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Where did ya get the ones with stars from? I love love LOVE them!_

 

Not sure where she got them from..but theyre a brand called colourvue n the style is stars and jewels i think.. Hope this helps


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm so late, but I actually bought some from Honey Color, not the big eyes ones, the Tri-Color ones by GEO in gray.  And they're awesome!  Good quality.  I'm wearing them in my main picture on myspace.  They definitely make my eyes look brighter, than the other gray contacts I had, a great alternative to the big eye look.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I'm so late, but I actually bought some from Honey Color, not the big eyes ones, the Tri-Color ones by GEO in gray. And they're awesome! Good quality. I'm wearing them in my main picture on myspace. They definitely make my eyes look brighter, than the other gray contacts I had, a great alternative to the big eye look._

 
Wow those look amazing!  Do you have to get your eyes measured first?  How does that part work?


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 5, 2009)

I actually just ordered them.  I did go to the eye doctor a few weeks ago but they were acting really snooty and I had a bad experience so I just went off on my own and bought them and tried them out.  I do plan to get fitted for them in the future when I find a doctor that will be more open to help me or find somewhere else where I can get fitted.  But yea anyway, I previously used Expressions by Cooper Vision and just for some reason I struggled so much with them.  These were much easier and looked better IMO.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if these would work for people with really large pupils? My pupils are so big that I can't wear regular colored lenses because the colored part obscures my vision, but it looks like some of these might have a larger area for the pupil.


----------



## .Ice (Jan 17, 2009)

am i the only one freaked out by these?? lol they look scary.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I actually just ordered them.  I did go to the eye doctor a few weeks ago but they were acting really snooty and I had a bad experience so I just went off on my own and bought them and tried them out.  I do plan to get fitted for them in the future when I find a doctor that will be more open to help me or find somewhere else where I can get fitted.  But yea anyway, I previously used Expressions by Cooper Vision and just for some reason I struggled so much with them.  These were much easier and looked better IMO._

 
I remember trying to get the Expressions contact lenses too through my eye doctor because they thought they were neat and not that much pricier than my Freshlook Colorblends or Acuvue 2 Colored lenses. But he explained to me that before I couldn't even order them and that I had to get a demo one from the company sent in for me to try first because they were too large for my eye or something. So I'm thinking maybe that's why you had issues with them fitting correctly.

Also, I don't really want to be the party pooper here. But with colored contacts its *VERY IMPORTANT *that you don't wear them for a prolonged period of time or on a daily basis. This is because the colored part of the lens covers that certain part of your eye...umm your pupil?(sorry if its wrong, I suck with eye terms) blocks a lot of oxygen from reaching your eyes. Which in the long run can cause a lot of problems since we all know oxygen depravation of any kind is bad. It's actually worse with circle lenses since the color part of the lens covers even more area on the eye which means even more oxygen depravation. Now I'm not saying to not ever wear colored/circled lenses just limit yourself to only wearing them either for special events, going out or for only a few hours or a few days out of the week. You should actually switch up wearing contacts and glasses to allow your eyes a few days to just "breathe". So just be careful ladies!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 24, 2009)

These look so neat!


----------



## bananarchy (Jan 24, 2009)

Want lots!! New lemming.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 24, 2009)

I totally ordered a pair, they're pretty inexpensive as far as contact lenses go. I'll post about how they are when I get them...


----------



## Sushi. (Jan 24, 2009)

I own these contacts now, and wear them almost everyday, just as KrisyVictoria above me said they are very inexpensive compared to most contact lenses and i personally have found them more comfortable. And im not even exaggerting when I say every day that I wear them I get at least one compliment on how nice my eyes are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love them!


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 2, 2009)

I just ordered some of these from another site, and I'm really curious as the how they're going to look on my light eyes. I guess we'll see!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 2, 2009)

I love seeing pics of people wearing big-eyes! They give the most gorgeous effect, like living doll eyes! I would love to try them out but I am petrified of contact lenses and have a phobia about hurting my eyes.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 2, 2009)

I will say this:

Please do your research before purchasing these lenses online.  They are a lot of fake circle lenses that are manufactured with unsafe ingredients and can do serious damage to the eye.  So, before you click purchase on a website, make sure that they can provide you with proof, certificates from the manufacturer allowing them to sell their lenses, and the like.

Not to mention, they are scammers out there . . . with the growing popularity of the lenses, they are people out there who will take your money and not send your lenses, or send you fake ones.

I suggest reading through the Circle Lens thread on Soompi.com.  It may be a lot of pages to read through but the information provided in that thread is valuable and extremely important when considering this.


----------



## User35 (Mar 2, 2009)

weird.... I do NOT like them. Looks like blown out pupils from drug use.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I will say this:

Please do your research before purchasing these lenses online.  They are a lot of fake circle lenses that are manufactured with unsafe ingredients and can do serious damage to the eye.  So, before you click purchase on a website, make sure that they can provide you with proof, certificates from the manufacturer allowing them to sell their lenses, and the like.

Not to mention, they are scammers out there . . . with the growing popularity of the lenses, they are people out there who will take your money and not send your lenses, or send you fake ones.

I suggest reading through the Circle Lens thread on Soompi.com.  It may be a lot of pages to read through but the information provided in that thread is valuable and extremely important when considering this._

 
I totally agree. I really do want to try them out as I love the whole big eyed anime look sometimes. BUT I'm not willing to purchase any kind of contact lenses unless they were ordered directly from a doctor's office or a reputable contact lens seller such as 1-800 Contacts.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_weird.... I do NOT like them. Looks like blown out pupils from drug use._

 
I thought I was the only one who didn't like them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. To me they look kinda creepy, but I guess to each their own


----------



## kittykit (Mar 4, 2009)

I didn't quite like the lenses and they looked pretty scary when I first saw them online. However, my sister changed my mind! She owns 3 pairs of them and they look really pretty.


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 10, 2009)

My first pair that I got two weeks ago in natural light:






and with a flash:





please excuse the fug. My hair was a MESS that day


----------



## Shanti (Apr 21, 2009)

^You're on Soompi! I saw your post, the colour is so vivid.
I love the Geo Animation lens- I have CP-A4 and CP-A1. I also own Nudy Violet.
I hope the pics don't turn out huge.

CP-A4:





Nudy Violet:





CP-A1: (these ones slip a lot)





I'm currently waiting for my Violet Wongs to arrive~


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 21, 2009)

^looks great on you!!!


----------



## paintbunny7 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello, I am a Caucasian girl with green eyes and I love the big eye look, I posted some picks for you all. I naturally have pretty large eyes and dark rings around my iris but circle lens really bring them out. These lens are Colourvue Big Eyes, natural ring, with my perscript -2.00. I love them. I have more natural ring contacts, not sure who makes them but they are called Big Eye 2, I get thoses from lensalot.com I believe and then I get the Bigger cutier ones from contactsbay.com, they are pretty cheap and get to my house in the middle of the US in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## juicygirl (May 1, 2009)

A patient came in the other week with acuvue defines on and it sparked my interest. i bought some acuvue define in accent black with my prescription (-2.00, -3.00) and can't wait to get them. The reason I chose Acuvue Define is because Acuvue is a reputable brand (I flip flop between Acuvue Oasys and Acuvue Moist right now) and since they're one days, I can toss them. Does anyone currently wear these??


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 2, 2009)

I have apair of these in black. They are Geo Lens. I really like them, and most of all the black doesnt look freakish on me. I guess because my eyes are soo dark already. I like the effect the black circle lens give you.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 15, 2009)

i just ordered like 4 pairs, and i got one free pair. And free lens cases with EVERY order!


----------



## johnnylove57 (May 16, 2009)

Cool for temporary, not viable for permanent. Imagine wearing contact lens for your whole life, your eyes will be suffocated.


----------



## swaly (May 17, 2009)

My friend's cousin in China wears these, and I have to say they're very unsettling to look at. I always felt vaguely disturbed by her without realizing why, until I was told much later that she wears these circle lenses. Her eyes just looked vacant and alien-like and completely unreal. Some of the colored ones in this thread look beautiful, but the very dark brown/black ones are just too far into the realm of anime/alien and just utterly freak me out.


----------



## *lolly (May 29, 2009)

Don't you need to see an optometrist before you use any sort of contact lenses?? 

I really want to get a pair but I'm concerned about all the stuff that goes with looking after contact lenses - cleaning/disinfecting/storing etc... I have no idea


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 29, 2009)

^ like I said before I went to the optometrist and they were a bitch to me I would've been better off going to some place in the mall.

I've had my Geo Tricolor Lenses for a few months now.  I've just followed simple care instructions like using Disinfecting Solution, Protein Removers, cleaning the case etc.  My eyes are fine.  I don't wear them a lot, I used to wear them like 5/7 days, lately I haven't been wearing them a lot but they're still in good condition.  I think they will really last for a year like the website says, but I'm probably gonna buy a new pair eventually.


----------



## *lolly (May 29, 2009)

^ So true. I went to make an appointment after I posted and they were reluctant to even give me a fitting, they were just like well you have to get tested for glasses first and then you can talk to the optometrist about contacts. 

I've done some research on how to care for them so I might just bite the bullet and order a pair and see how I go


----------



## dominichulinda (May 30, 2009)

Shanti - your beautiful!!! <33 They look so flawless on you ...can you show how your reg. eye ball look? thanks


----------



## *lolly (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought prescription cirlce lenses and I can see far away perfectly (I'm short sighted) but anything close up like reading/looking at the computer screen is all blurry! I've tried a hundreds of times to give them another rinse and rub but they're still blurry! Does anyone else have this  happen to them???


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *johnnylove57* 

 
_Cool for temporary, not viable for permanent. Imagine wearing contact lens for your whole life, your eyes will be suffocated._

 
Umm.. that's what all the people who wear regular contacts do, wear them every day that is, and they seem to be fine.

As for these circle lenses, I think a lot of the girls in the pictures look really dazed and out of it because of the lenses. But in general I think it's really cool that these types of products are developed so one can play with looks in different ways than just applying makeup.


----------



## Psychosymatic (Feb 12, 2010)

I actually use these! I just ordered a new pair and they'll be here soon I hope. They look amazing. When I had them in everyone complemented the color and size. I think people want their eyes to look larger because large eyes signify innocence and you can communicate with larger eyes better. In my avatar I'm wearing them but it's hard to tell how truly large they are. The color is magnificent too. I got them from japanesecandy.net   They were about 40 dollars. That's cheaper than my contacts from my eye doctor!


----------



## Psychosymatic (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh and I noticed where someone said something about they look like blown up pupils from drugs... Well my cousin saw them and thought I WAS doing drugs and had my mom give me a drug test. I don't do drugs thank god so I passed!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Psychosymatic* 

 
_Oh and I noticed where someone said something about they look like blown up pupils from drugs... Well my cousin saw them and thought I WAS doing drugs and had my mom give me a drug test. I don't do drugs thank god so I passed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So as a whole this was a positive, happy dance worthy experience for you?


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

I only still wear one pair of mine occasionally. They're fairly natural I think (except for the color. haha)






They're about to expire soon and I'll most likely be re-buying them


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 4, 2010)

Purple ?! WOW! Where did you get them from, they are pretty natural (size vise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

I got them from here!

Adult Violet - Violet Color

I've had good experiences with that website 3 times now. They take about 2 weeks to get to you in the US.

I also tried just about every purple lens from that site, and these were my favorite. They are the lightest and most natural looking imo. A lot of people to don't like them as far as circle lenses go because they're not very enlarging, but I got them solely for the color, not the size enhancement.


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 5, 2010)

I am going to buy some. They are rather cheap and have RX.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 7, 2010)

i actually own a couple of pairs.. i don't wear them everyday.. but i do wear them on occasion and i like how i look in them.. 

i actually did a review on a few pairs because a company had asked me to (on my youtube page/blog).. but i can see how the darker ones can make you look like your on drugs (because pupils look bigger etc).. 

but just like regular contact lenses - it is great to use with caution! putting anything in your eye can be hazardous to your health - so do your research before anything!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 16, 2010)

I just bought the Angel Eyes GEO lenses in Grey & the Duo lenses in Amethyst. 

I'm wearing the Amethyst ones right now - I have naturally dark brown eyes with a reddish tinge to them (when photographed) and these actually make me look kinda freaky lol. I think the red tinge in my eyes brings out the purple a little more.

I have to buy lense cases for my grey ones before I can try them, but I have to say that these are pretty cool. Like any lense, they take awhile to get used to - including the same rules about prescription lenses - ie. wear for the first time for only an hour or two and then progress with more hours using them as your eye gets comfortable.

Mine are not RX lenses - and they are also "one size fits all". For cosmetic purposes only and only to be worn for a few hours at a time because of this. 

My bf didn't even notice a difference haha. I haven't told him either.


Edit: Oh, and mine were $15 a pair Canadian - and they came with the authentic GEO pin code for the website.


----------



## PBunnieP (Aug 2, 2010)

I actually posted about Circle Lenses on my blog a while ago, it was a review for the GEO ANGEL BROWN lens. Thought I would share it here with you all. Btw, I'm a contacts virgin...never worn them before because I just wore glasses as my prescription isnt' that bad that I would need them all the time.



_*
Here's the original blog post.*_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I wanted to share my experience after "wearing" circle lenses for the first FIRRRST TIME EVERRRR.
I say "wear" apprehensively because the previous times, I couldn't tolerate them for more than 10-15minutes.





*Sorry for the white bit, the eyelash glue hasn't dried yet*

*Yup. I am a lens virgin.*​
I have prescription glasses but I dont need to wear it all the time, only for super serious geek mode.

So  while I've read many reviews for lenses online/bloggers/youtubers, most  people say that they are quite comfortable etc. However, most of them  are contact lens wearers so I thought this would be helpful for those  who have NEVER WORN contacts.




​
*Putting them in:*
I  think I have some innate natural fear of getting things into my eye. I  am fiercely afraid of eye-drops. So it wasn't any surprise that I kept  on blinking when trying to put on my lens, however this time it only  took about 3-5minutes....much faster than the previous times. I believe  this part is mostly just about practice and how comfortable/relaxed you  are, if you've never worn contacts before, it can be really un-nerving  to stick something onto your eyeball!






Here  is what the lenses look like in their bottles. As you can see the dark  outter ring is pretty obvious with a large "clear" hole in the middle.  It is one of the most popular brown lenses out there. The purpose of  CIRCLE LENSES are mainly:

Change the colour of your eye. 
Enlarge  the size of your eye. It does this because the diameter of the coloured  part is larger than the size of the average eyeball. The diameter of  circle lenses run anywhere from 14-14.5mm. Thus, when you wear them,  your eyes are _literally_ enlarged. 
Most of them can be bought with prescription and worn just like your regular contacts. 
*Lets seem them in action!

*



*Colour:*
Having  previously tried the Geo Nudy Brown lenses, which were supposedly less  contrasting and more natural, I actually found the Angel series to be  much more fitted to my own eye-colour. Note my eyes are a lighter brown  with a red or hazel tinge (depending on the lighting). The outter edges  of the lens colour matched quite well with the lighter colour of my  eyes.
Undetectable? No.
  Reasonable natural? Yes.

*Comfort:*
I  took these lenses for a 5hr testing, while my eyes did get sore by the  3-4th hour, it wasn't unbearable. Unfortunately, I could FEEL THEM for  the entire time therefore this is not a look that I can pull off  day-to-day.





I'll  still keep these guys around since they have a ONE YEAR usage date, but  it is definitely not something I would wear often. I'd really rather  stick on double eyelid tape and false eyelashes and layer on the  eyeliner before having to wear these guys out again.

But I do gotta say. It changes your whole face shape.
The super large eyes makes you face smaller and more delicate.

*BUT...not worth it for me*





Hope that was informative, especially for those interested and have never worn contacts before.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

I really want to try these, I think they look adorable!


----------



## oceansportrait (Aug 2, 2010)

Normal contact lenses in general REALLY dried out my eyes in the 1 year that I gave it a shot (to the point that I was literally having to RIP them from my eyes each time I'd go to take them off because they dried out my eyes [and this was after using eye drops continuously throughout the day]) so somehow I think things would turn out very badly for me if I even gave these a try.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Aug 3, 2010)

they are a lot more drying than regular contact lenses because they do not hold as much water as regular contact lenses. 

i have stopped wearing any type of contact lenses though lol.. but i still admit they are cute!


----------



## kimmietrinh (Aug 12, 2010)

I have been wearing them for a year and a half. I've tried the GEO brand from three-tone, angel, and nudy. I'm an avid lens wearer so I am able to wear them for 8 hours. I found another brand I like, so I have like 5 brand new pairs sitting there. I prefer Colourvue. It is not the most popular lens since they aren't technically circle lenses, but their glamour and big eye series are "big eye" contacts. They are way more comfortable and less drying than the GEOs. But they only last up to three months, which is perfect since the idea of keeping lens for a year is a bit germy. If anyone needs pictures of GEO or colourvue lens worn on dark brown eyes, let me know. I've tried practically every shade but black. I'm sure I can find pictures.


----------



## MissPanther (Feb 12, 2011)

Was just poking around and thought I'd let people know about this awesome site I go to for my circle lenses: http://lenscircle.com/
  	They have a really neat package where, if you buy two pairs of lenses, you get free shipping and a cute little case 
  	I just ordered some so I'm hopping for the bunny case (crosses fingers).

  	I tried the Angel Blue series, and I want to try something new so I decided to buy a set of Angel purple and Angel Grey. I hope it works out


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 1, 2011)

Kinda getting back into these again. I just bought Geo Xtra Hearts Pink. I really really love them. They give a very dolly look.


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

i am dying to try these!  you all look so stunning.


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow these look amazing! I'm actually going in for a contact lens fitting to get some trials (just normal ones) but if it works out I'll have to try these in the future.


----------



## johnstephen (Dec 19, 2016)

Which type of lens is best geo lenses , Circle Lenses , dueba lens .


----------

